# The Vimy Ridge War Diaries



## Michael OLeary (10 Apr 2009)

The Vimy Ridge War Diaries



> The Canadian Expeditionary Force Study Group (CEFSG) undertook a project to commemorate the valiant action of all of the men and women who participated in the battle that made Canada a Nation.  Leading up to April 9, 1917 thousands of soldiers, doctors, engineers, nurses, clerks, cooks, labourers and others participated in the planning for and execution of this incredible feat.
> 
> To commemorate their action, our group assembled the individual pages of the war diaries for the many units that made up the Canadian Expeditionary Force (CEF) at that time.  The war diaries you will read at each link are the real thing, actual diaries kept by each unit that tell their tale in chilling detail.  This is their story from April 9th to April 14th.  Although we were not able to find every war diary for each unit, you will find that this list is nearly complete.  Also included are a few British War Diaries for units attached to the CEF at that time, or operating in support of the CEF.


----------



## rlaughton (3 Dec 2012)

For the benefit of those visiting this page, please note that the CEF MATRIX project has moved to a new site in Canada and that the link that Michael noted in his post is now:

http://cefresearch.ca/matrix/Projects/Vimy/

For any other references or links, just change the .com in the link address to .ca and you will go to the correct place!


----------

